# Umwerfermontage ICB 03 2013



## obolator (26. September 2013)

Hi, mal kurz ne Frage an die Experten:

Kann mann bei dem IBC 03 2013 auch einen Umwerfer montieren? Das Modell 03 wird ja mit der XX1 ausgeliefert. Da die Modelle 01 und 02 mit umwerfer Ausgeliefert werden müsste es ja theoretisch möglich sein, wollte mich aber gerne absicher. 

Kann mir einer evtl. Bilder oder Details zum Umwerfer schicken?


Danke und Gruß
T


----------



## warp4 (26. September 2013)

obolator schrieb:


> Hi, mal kurz ne Frage an die Experten:
> 
> Kann mann bei dem IBC 03 2013 auch einen Umwerfer montieren? Das Modell 03 wird ja mit der XX1 ausgeliefert. Da die Modelle 01 und 02 mit umwerfer Ausgeliefert werden müsste es ja theoretisch möglich sein, wollte mich aber gerne absicher.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das ICB hat eine Direct Mount Aufnahme an der Schwinge. Die wurde beim 03er nicht geändert.
Umwerfer Standard: E-Type, downpull, topswing.
Kompatible Modelle wurden u.a. im Strang "Entwicklungsprozess" genannt.
Musst Du mal die Suche anwerfen. Wenn ich heute noch irgendwann nach Hause komme, kann ich auch noch mal meine Unterlagen fragen...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (26. September 2013)

direkt mount 's3', bottom pull habe ich verbaut. wenn der rahmen nicht geändert wurde, was ja auch keinen sinn macht ...


----------



## obolator (29. September 2013)

Ich finde im Entwicklungs-Tread leider keine genauen Angaben zu den Modellen. Sind die beiden oben genannten die, die zu Verbauen sind, oder gibt es noch alternativen? 

Und noch was- Woher habt Ihr die Infos?


----------



## frankderflieger (29. September 2013)

Hallo, 

ist in der Tat alles ein wenig versteckt, bzw. nach hinten / unten gerutscht !
Habe dasselbe Problem, da ich mir nen 2014er Rahmen zulegen will, und auch sehr mühsam nach den Infos suche. 

Aber hier gibt es schon ein paar wichtige Details : 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1272612?in=set

Viele Grüße 
Frank


----------



## frankderflieger (29. September 2013)

Aber was mir noch nicht klar ist - und ich finde auch keine Bilder - ist die Montage ?

Erfolgt die über die E Type Umwerfer Halteplatte : 

http://www.wigglesport.de/shimano-x...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=de&kpid=5360594639

oder via der Direct Montage S3 am Rahmen ?

Danke & Gruß 
Frank


----------



## warp4 (30. September 2013)

frankderflieger schrieb:


> Aber was mir noch nicht klar ist - und ich finde auch keine Bilder - ist die Montage ?
> 
> Erfolgt die über die E Type Umwerfer Halteplatte :
> 
> ...



Direct Mount / Direkt am Rahmen

Gruß Uwe


----------



## warp4 (30. September 2013)

Habe die Suche noch mal angeworfen 

FAQ / #707 

Z.B.:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...e-typ-2-x-10-ohne-tretlagerblech.html?mfid=43

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...675-e2-e-typ-ohne-tretlagerblech.html?mfid=43

SRAM bin ich überfragt, habe aber S3 im Kopf...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## olsche (30. September 2013)

Moin,
bei SRAM heisst das ganze S3, LowDirectMount, DownPull

Gruß,
Olsche
z.B.:
http://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X0-Umwerfer-low-direct-mount


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. September 2013)

Bei SRAM musst du aber aufpassen den zu deinen Kettenblättern passenden zu kaufen. Ich fahre 22/36 und habe einen Umwerfer für 24/39 oder so gekauft. Schaltet einwandfrei, nur wird die Kette oben nicht mehr richtig geführt. Fällt mir oft oben runter und zieht sich dann unten aus der Kettenführung


----------



## onkel_c (30. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei SRAM musst du aber aufpassen den zu deinen Kettenblättern passenden zu kaufen.



jepp, dass ist entscheidend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankderflieger (30. September 2013)

Ich danke Euch !

Viele Grüße 
Frank


----------



## Felger (12. November 2013)

für 2x9 müsst ja dann der hier passen, oder?
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...5-E-Top-Swing-2--9-fach---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## olsche (12. November 2013)

Hi, ist richtig...
Nur halt ohne das Halteblech montieren.


Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Felger (12. November 2013)

thx!


----------



## Felger (11. Januar 2014)

Schaltet perfekt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------

